# Burger King Rhapsody



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/bkremix.php


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 21, 2004)

Ding, fries are done.... LOL


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 21, 2004)

Now that is just a horrible thing to do to the Trans Siberian Orchestra.

For those who care ... pre-sale for this years tour begins on Monday. And a new album 'The Lost Christmas' is scheduled for release on October 12.

Oh yeah ... and it was pretty funny.


----------

